# Barbolight is here again.



## Barbarin

Hello CPFrs. 

Its been more than 10 years since I started Barbolight company. Since then, a lot of things happened, being one of them the fact of loosing the control of the company. Well, too long story probably to be told here and now. 

My life changed, I continued as an entrepreneur, and I have been working on lighting industry for many years.. and I still do. But I always had the dream of recovering my first designs, updated, improved, but keeping the same philosophy. 

During this years, many divers and cave-divers have been loyal to the old reliable Barbolights. In fact, they pushed me to be here again... And this time I had the advantage of being much more familiar with the industry, having access to very expensive equipment and good professionals. One of my goals, the most important, its been the keep the legendary reliability, and for this I have refused to add all those electronic extras. They are diving lights for the demanding diver, for those who are not thinking on the set up of the many modes, the ones who just need a reliable source of bright light. I used the best available materials, 7075 alloy, admiralty brass, polycarbonate.... But well, we will have time enough to talk about the specs and results of the tests. Here you are the pictures of the 4 and 12 Watt models. Single and double 18650, CREE XML-HI, single mode, twist on. 

Oh, by the way. I added a motto, it is laser engraved on the lense, but is quite elusive to be photographed. The motto is: "AD UTRUMQUE PARATUS". Why? because I'm a spaniard, because I like it. 












Barbo U-15 being tested on the photogoniometer. 






Optimizing the U-04 reflector. 






I'm very proud of the design of the new tailcap. It can stand up but can be switched while hanging from the harness with a single hand. 






The U-15. 






Complete set, with batteries and two speed charger. And a veeeery nice case. 






AD UTRUMQUE PARATUS 

Any questions, as usual, more than welcome. 

UPDATE 16-09-16, EXCERPT OF GONIOPHOTOMETER REPORTS 

NEW BARBO U-04 11296 lx @ 1meter. Angle: 5,40º






NEW BARBO U-15. 45449 lx @ 1 meter. Angle: 3,40º. 






Javier


----------



## nfetterly

Very interested in the U-04.

I just finished selling my 4 Barbolights ~2 months ago. Interested in seeing the U-04 come to fruition.



And welcome back! I tried to add that in the other night but I was on sloooow internet connection


----------



## tab665

glad to see these coming back! still looks like theyre built like tanks!


----------



## Offgridled

These are amazing looking . Beautiful work


----------



## Barbarin

Thanks, friends. I'll update you information very soon. Yes, they are built like a tank, IP69K 20 ATM (200 meters) 

Javier


----------



## Offgridled

That's a submarine and I like it excited


----------



## Barbarin

Updated information on first post. Excerpts of goniophotometer reports.


----------



## tab665

any ballpark idea on price yet?


----------



## Str8stroke

Welcome back. I don't dive. However, I do own a few "dive" lights. I like the solid construction. I was lucky enough to handle a old Barbo in the past and I was very impressed. These look even better! I would be interested in the U-04. I like the form factor. 
Do you have a website, or are you planning on creating one? 
Thanks.
I wish you the best of luck in your "new" venture. Keep us posted.


----------



## tab665

any chance to make any available in a "host only" set up?


----------



## Barbarin

tab665 said:


> any ballpark idea on price yet?



Hello Tab, 

Thanks for your interest. They will range, depending on the accessories such as the case, charger, batteries... I guess most of the people in this forum will be interested in the "raw" model, many of you have already all what is needed to make the light work, so this will take the price to under 100US$, plus of course an additional discount for the forum. Probably less than 90$ for the U-04, and around 150$ for the big one. But trust me, I'll do my best on a initial run, so prices may improve for you.


----------



## Barbarin

Str8stroke said:


> Welcome back. I don't dive. However, I do own a few "dive" lights. I like the solid construction. I was lucky enough to handle a old Barbo in the past and I was very impressed. These look even better! I would be interested in the U-04. I like the form factor.
> Do you have a website, or are you planning on creating one?
> Thanks.
> I wish you the best of luck in your "new" venture. Keep us posted.



Thanks for you kind words. I'm working now on a "blog" style website. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Barbarin

tab665 said:


> any chance to make any available in a "host only" set up?



Yes, for "selected" flashaholics, not as a regular sale.


----------



## Offgridled

Barbarin said:


> Yes, for "selected" flashaholics, not as a regular sale.


Boy that's cool and very exciting. I'll cross my flashaholic fingers :smiling:


----------



## fasuto

Not into diving lately, but very happy to see Barbolights again. Best wishes Javier


----------



## Zandar

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## irnbru

Brilliant news Javier!

I still have my Barbolight torches - from 9 years of diving (and hundreds of dives).

They have been in dives in the West Coast of Scotland, Scapa Flow, some flooded caves in France and England.

Quite simply, they are the best, most rugged torches you can get. World leading cave divers still use them in places like Pozo Azul and Oyu Le Madre

Here is some footage of a recent dive in Wookey Hole in England, there is a lot of caving, climbing, crawling (and mud) involved and you can just make out my Barbolight (on my right forearm at the end of this shot) :

https://www.youtube.com/user/stirlingscuba

You can see the torch at:

2:11 (briefly)
2:34 (very briefly)
4:08 (climbing down a ladder)

It has never let me down and the only downside to them is you can't get them any more - until now...


----------



## jdboy

Barbarin said:


> Hello Tab,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. They will range, depending on the accessories such as the case, charger, batteries... I guess most of the people in this forum will be interested in the "raw" model, many of you have already all what is needed to make the light work, so this will take the price to under 100US$, plus of course an additional discount for the forum. Probably less than 90$ for the U-04, and around 150$ for the big one. But trust me, I'll do my best on a initial run, so prices may improve for you.



At this price I'd have to pick up a U-04 to try out. Very nice design and I look forward to seeing one in person at some point.


----------



## Offgridled

jdboy said:


> At this price I'd have to pick up a U-04 to try out. Very nice design and I look forward to seeing one in person at some point.


+1 Im in for the U-04 also. Amazing workmanship. Please keep us updated. Thank you!!


----------



## grinsefalle

Javier, what a pleasant surprise! 
I am glad to see (read from you) again!

Back in 2008 I wrote my first review of the Barbolight U04 on the German Messerforum. I had several Barbolight flashlights (including the special editions) and with today, I still own 3:
My first U04, a T220 and a T900 (both were provided by you for testing).
The U04 was slightly modded with an XML LED (long time ago), the T900 is in my patrol bag (still like the beautiful beam and color). The T220 was a user and abuser and there is something loose in the head (I can hear it rattle), so it sits in my shelf most of the time.

I am absolutely interested in a new version of the U04 for tactical/police use!
1x 18650, a modern LED, a useful amount of power, and the famous bomb proof built quality of Barbolight.
Will there be the momentary switch again?
And please use the rough knurling like it was on the old and first U04. In all the years I never found a knuling better than this!

Did you ever think about using an TIR optic?


I am really happy to see new products and livesigns from you.

Greetings from Germany
Michael


----------



## Offgridled

grinsefalle said:


> Javier, what a pleasant surprise!
> I am glad to see (read from you) again!
> 
> Back in 2008 I wrote my first review of the Barbolight U04 on the German Messerforum. I had several Barbolight flashlights (including the special editions) and with today, I still own 3:
> My first U04, a T220 and a T900 (both were provided by you for testing).
> The U04 was slightly modded with an XML LED (long time ago), the T900 is in my patrol bag (still like the beautiful beam and color). The T220 was a user and abuser and there is something loose in the head (I can hear it rattle), so it sits in my shelf most of the time.
> 
> I am absolutely interested in a new version of the U04 for tactical/police use!
> 1x 18650, a modern LED, a useful amount of power, and the famous bomb proof built quality of Barbolight.
> Will there be the momentary switch again?
> And please use the rough knurling like it was on the old and first U04. In all the years I never found a knuling better than this!
> 
> Did you ever think about using an TIR optic?
> 
> 
> I am really happy to see new products and livesigns from you.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Michael


Great stuff here Mike. Makes me more excited to get this light! Thanks for writing these positive points


----------



## Barbarin

Hi all, and sorry for the hyper slow update on this thread. Well, I just came from LV, as I attended the DEMA SHOW (Dive Equipment Manufacturers Association), with the idea of being able to make the necessary agreements to set up technical service in the States as well and on other countries. My policy is to try to be able to give the best possible CS before selling the lights. Not an easy job, but up to now is working. 

When are the lights going to be ready? In fact everything is ready, just wanted to make it perfect, but before the end of the year I will be able to offer you the first run. 

BTW, here you are one picture of us playing with the lights in Valley of Fire, exactly the U-15.


----------



## jdboy

Looks like a very usable beam profile, great work! Will you let us know about sales via this thread or will there be another thread started in the "Sales" forums we need to watch out for?


----------



## Offgridled

Barbarin said:


> Hi all, and sorry for the hyper slow update on this thread. Well, I just came from LV, as I attended the DEMA SHOW (Dive Equipment Manufacturers Association), with the idea of being able to make the necessary agreements to set up technical service in the States as well and on other countries. My policy is to try to be able to give the best possible CS before selling the lights. Not an easy job, but up to now is working.
> 
> When are the lights going to be ready? In fact everything is ready, just wanted to make it perfect, but before the end of the year I will be able to offer you the first run.
> 
> BTW, here you are one picture of us playing with the lights in Valley of Fire, exactly the U-15.


Perfect !!!!!! Christmas present to myself. Beautiful picture. Thank you for the update!!


----------



## maxspeeds

Welcome back, Javier! Where can we purchase your lights?


----------



## Khsaccali

I'm new to high quality flashlights and CPF, but this sure seems like a light that will be worth the wait. I hope we see more info soon.


----------



## Icarus

Great lights but I'm afraid still poor customer service. Last login was 25th of November.... more than 7 weeks ago.... :shakehead


----------



## Capolini

I noticed the same thing just by observation when checking out this thread!

His last "Post" on this thread is actually *NOVEMBER** 23RD,2016! *:mecry:


----------



## Barbarin

Capolini said:


> I noticed the same thing just by observation when checking out this thread!
> 
> His last "Post" on this thread is actually *NOVEMBER** 23RD,2016! *:mecry:




Sorry... But, are you complaining about the customer service of a product that *has not been sold to anyone* by a company that has not been set up? That is surreal... at least.
I decided to post information about upcoming lights, and did it here first than in any other place. If I havent updated information is because there is no information to update, that's it.


----------



## sledhead

Great to see you post Javier! Just stumbled onto this thread, love the lights! Stay safe and hope all goes well for you! Thanks for not forgetting CPF.


----------



## Barbarin

sledhead said:


> Great to see you post Javier! Just stumbled onto this thread, love the lights! Stay safe and hope all goes well for you! Thanks for not forgetting CPF.



Thank you sledhead. People like you makes me post and keep you informed. During the last weeks I have been working in improving the drivers and the reflectors, which were already good enough but I thought they could be better. At the same time I have been working is some other designs quite innovative. Will keep you updated when it is time to. 
Thank you again. 

Javier


----------



## Offgridled

Barbarin said:


> Thank you sledhead. People like you makes me post and keep you informed. During the last weeks I have been working in improving the drivers and the reflectors, which were already good enough but I thought they could be better. At the same time I have been working is some other designs quite innovative. Will keep you updated when it is time to.
> Thank you again.
> 
> Javier


That's very exciting. These lights are a must have for sure!!


----------



## Zandar

I appreciate the update as well. Taking time to make it right is always better.


----------



## Kinlaird

Javier  great so see you back are you still diving ?

I have not looked at CPF since the company stopped I guess that is testament to how good your torches are. I am still carrying three t u-15s with me (one of which I dropped 7 years ago which then spent 3 months at 70mtrs in the middle of the English Channel) when I dive they always keep me lit up and nice to know you have an indestructible lamp with you when you need one in fact I only logged on today to look for anyone selling an old umbilical lead. 
Looking forward to updating to new torches if you decide to manufacture again.
Safe Diving Glenn aka Kinlaird


----------



## Barbarin

Kinlaird said:


> Javier  great so see you back are you still diving ?
> 
> I have not looked at CPF since the company stopped I guess that is testament to how good your torches are. I am still carrying three t u-15s with me (one of which I dropped 7 years ago which then spent 3 months at 70mtrs in the middle of the English Channel) when I dive they always keep me lit up and nice to know you have an indestructible lamp with you when you need one in fact I only logged on today to look for anyone selling an old umbilical lead.
> Looking forward to updating to new torches if you decide to manufacture again.
> Safe Diving Glenn aka Kinlaird




Thanks you very much, Glenn. A post like this well deserves the announcement of a new and original product, the Barbolight V04


----------



## Kinlaird

Thanks Javier 
A very nice looking light I like the new body and it looks great on the goodmans handle with the camera.

I have spent too much time wreck diving in poor vis  for me its a tight beam spot light everytime will pick up a new U-15 when they become available though


----------



## Barbarin

Kinlaird said:


> Thanks Javier
> A very nice looking light I like the new body and it looks great on the goodmans handle with the camera.
> 
> I have spent too much time wreck diving in poor vis  for me its a tight beam spot light everytime will pick up a new U-15 when they become available though



thanks Kinlaird. You will be pleased with the 3º angle of the U15.
Javier


----------



## Parz1val

Long time lurker. 

I just bought a U-15 and a U-04 as my new primary and secondary dive light.

will let you all know how it turns out


----------



## Flyhalf

I have a Barbolight APFL1 and it is great. Thank Javier.


----------

